

The danger of having stupid uneducated diffident family members or very close friends  - siavashsimin
http://entthoughts.com/the-danger-of-having-stupid-uneducated-diffident-family-members-or-very-close-friends/

======
swombat
Considering the level of spelling and grammatical mistakes in this article,
and the loose thinking displayed in the proposed arguments, I think it's fair
to call it an EPIC FAIL.

~~~
gahahaha
I came here to post that same sentiment.

But in his/her defense: English might not be his/her first language.

~~~
blurry
_This might be one of the most threatening threats to the human beings._

"Threatening threats" is a redundant redundancy in any language.

Or how about this statement from his(?) other post:

 _Management is certainly a big hassle for each company._

Hilarious!

------
icey
If you're going to blog spam, at least make it worth clicking.

